# Cannabis Reflection Detection



## bronxishell666 (Jun 11, 2006)

Growing Cannabis in the outdoors amongst otherplants visually is many times most difficult in detection even from the air.  People looking for plants use a technology called Cannabis Reflection.  Apparently the heat Signature from the Cannabis Plant is different from the surrounding plants.  From a chopper this is easy to detect using a special IR Camera.  

Does anyone know of a method of finding out what are the best plants that have the same heat signature compaired to Marijuana.

I got some of the information from this site here folks
At the BOTTOM Of this link Links that describe's (CHECK OUT THE HEAT SIGNATURE CHART)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis_(drug)_cultivation

From Wipicipida
"_aw enforcement agencies often monitor certain wider areas, particularly areas of_ _countryside with a significant history of outdoor cannabis cultivation. Flying above in  helecopters_,_ they use infrared cameras and other equipment that can detect cannabis by measuring the heat and reflective signature of the vegetation below. Cannabis has higher reflectivity at certain wavelengths __than other rural crops such as maize (corn). Law enforcement agencies have found that the use of this technology has become necessary in their detection efforts because many growers hide cannabis among other plants, making detection with the naked eye difficult even from the air. These techniques are effective and difficult to defeat because the reflective signature of a given type of plant is difficult to change or mask._"


I obviously can't afford a IR Sensor.  
What Plants have a similuar Heat signature to POT, to help to avoid detection?

Thanks All


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 11, 2006)

Most vegitation seem to have similar heat signitures.  Tomatoes are always a good choice, and they grow quickly.  Bamboo provides a good cover if you have a large plot to deal with.  Personally I grow in a vegitable garden, with a nice black bamboo tree behind them.  I think it mostly depends on how many you have, because a large patch of 10 or 20 plants poses a risk, while smaller amounts or scattered plants are hard to detect, even with their IR Sensors.  They dont use those were I live though, so it is not a personal worry, but GOOD LUCK!


----------



## bronxishell666 (Jun 11, 2006)

Hay Thanks Devilweed for the quick Reply!


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 11, 2006)

This is a great thread on this, it is in another forum so I can't tell it is as reliable as this forum.  However it makes alot of sense, I read about this the other day and remembered it when I read your question.  Welcome to MJ Passion, you can get answers to virtually all your questions on this site...Good Luck, Peace Out, and GG


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey Devilweed you must of posted while I was typing, funny, we were thinking the same thing...Bronx, what Devilweed says is right in line with the link I gave you, sounds like your heading in the right direction.  I am assuming you are going to grow outdoors, good luck with that and make sure you post a journal and maybe some pics.  Peace Out and GG


----------



## THEMEDIC (Jun 11, 2006)

I've heard that pine and spruce work well..


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't know why you'd want to attract more attention by planting stuff that has the same heat sig as marijuana.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 11, 2006)

Guru, I have never grown OD so I honestly cant answer that...however based on what bronx asked it would seem that cops are using IR technology to detect the heat sigs of MJ plants.   Wouldn't it make sense to disguise your MJ as a crop of plants that have the same heat signature?  You are the expert, and being where you are in N. Cali I am sure there are plenty of OD grows going on, maybe you can shed a different light on the subject...Peace Out and GG


----------



## bronxishell666 (Jun 11, 2006)

Man! Thanks Everyone, and that link DillaWilla Ruled!

Peace out and happy picking folks!


----------



## bronxishell666 (Jun 11, 2006)

Hay here are a few more links

It is called hyperspectral optical detection


h://cannabisnews.com/news/5/thread5978.shtml

hp://www.ars.usda.gov/research/publications/publications.htm?SEQ_NO_115=123142

hp://www.gardenscure.com/420/archive/index.php/t-9652.html
Here is a good quote from the above...
"_Marijuana plants give off more heat than any other plant which is growing naturally outdoors. This may be because of the nitrogen that they must be suplemented to stay healthy and grow quickly. An abundance of plants or one plant, it makes little difference with the fine tuned infrared instruments the cops would be using.
Try therefore to completely blanket the ground as far as the eye can see. Perhaps then one plant wont show up more than another. Also, the police in your area will probably be snooping for small patches and not complete forests. it could be completely overlooked. Seriously, go for it."_

Peace all


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 11, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> I don't know why you'd want to attract more attention by planting stuff that has the same heat sig as marijuana.



What those Sensors look for is large out of place heat signitures.  Mainly they are used for large fields that have an unusally high heat signitures that seem like they do not belong there.  For instance a couple acres of Marijuana heat traces in the middle of a corn field would draw suspicion.  In the city, if you have a garden it shows up as a garden and will not draw any problems... Usually.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 12, 2006)

DillaWilla said:
			
		

> Guru, I have never grown OD so I honestly cant answer that...however based on what bronx asked it would seem that cops are using IR technology to detect the heat sigs of MJ plants. Wouldn't it make sense to disguise your MJ as a crop of plants that have the same heat signature? You are the expert, and being where you are in N. Cali I am sure there are plenty of OD grows going on, maybe you can shed a different light on the subject...Peace Out and GG


 
_Disguising _existing pot plants is something else than planting things that give off the same heat sig as pot.
I've been recommending it for years.
A fried of mine recently spent $70.00 to buy red x-mas tree ornaments for his rather large (100+ plants) outdoor grow.  Hanging from his plants at a certain level they may look like tomato plants, going by the heat sig, and a green plant with red things on it.
But the plant itself is visually very different from a tomato plant.  If the pig copters come in for a closer look...

Another piece of advice I've been giving out for years--large plantations are out.  Much better to limit the # of plants you have to no more than 10 per area, planted among other vegatation if possible.  If you want more than 10 plants, grow in different area's, seperated by at least 1/4 mile.
This cuts down on detection from the air; it also means that if someone finds 1 patch, you'll still end up harvesting some rather than losing it all.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 28, 2006)

Great thread, I've got two questions.
1. Does anybody know how I can find out if the cops use those sensors in my area?

2. Do you think the copcopters care about just two or three plants outdoors in a pretty urban area? Wouldn't they be looking for big _grow-rooms_?


----------



## skunk (Jul 7, 2006)

rossalex. i dont think they personally look for growrooms i believe they wait until someone is snitched on to find them . i would also say if people are worried about there plants putting off more heat than other plants then plant them near big rocks . big rocks hold heat almost all night long. + big rocks hold moisture underneath them so when your roots spread out far enough it maybe able to absorb some of the needed moisture in heat droughts .but also im speaking from my moutainous hilly terrain not the flat western hemisphere where everything is always dried anyways.


----------



## Devilweed (Jul 7, 2006)

RossAlexander said:
			
		

> Great thread, I've got two questions.
> 1. Does anybody know how I can find out if the cops use those sensors in my area?
> 
> 2. Do you think the copcopters care about just two or three plants outdoors in a pretty urban area? Wouldn't they be looking for big _grow-rooms_?



There is no way too really know if coppers are watching you and your growing endevors until they make their move.  
If they could find them, yes they would care about a few outdoor plants.  I have 2 growing for my personal use in  my garden, and I take many precautions.  They are mostly looking for large crops though.  Naturally they try to focus on main suppliers.  For example, they are looking out for large crops, and a major bust, as oppose to a couple hard to find plants.  Either way I would be as careful as possible, no sense in getting  over confident.  Good luck!


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 7, 2006)

true true


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 7, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> rossalex. i dont think they personally look for growrooms i believe they wait until someone is snitched on to find them . i would also say if people are worried about there plants putting off more heat than other plants then plant them near big rocks . big rocks hold heat almost all night long. + big rocks hold moisture underneath them so when your roots spread out far enough it maybe able to absorb some of the needed moisture in heat droughts .but also im speaking from my moutainous hilly terrain not the flat western hemisphere where everything is always dried anyways.


 
Great tip Skunk--planting next to large rocks.


----------



## Darkstar (Jul 7, 2006)

90% of busts are through tips. information is the real killer. keep your mouth shut and don't let anybody see you. I think if you have 5 here and 5 there that you don't have too much to worry about. mostly they are looking for huge easy to spot plots with lots of plants 100's if not 1000's. 

also use the land to your advantage. use the hills and surrounding trees and vegetation to hide your plants. Dont put them somewhere they stick out. also all this equipment is very expensive and with the growing meth problems much of the money is going to that. nothing comes before meth busts. 

helicoptors cost alot to rent, run and maintain and they cant be out there everyday. they might come through your area once or twice depending on previous growing activity


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 7, 2006)

ya makes a lot of sense darkstar thanks for the input i think you're definitley right


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 8, 2006)

Darkstar said:
			
		

> 90% of busts are through tips. information is the real killer. keep your mouth shut and don't let anybody see you. I think if you have 5 here and 5 there that you don't have too much to worry about. mostly they are looking for huge easy to spot plots with lots of plants 100's if not 1000's.
> 
> also use the land to your advantage. use the hills and surrounding trees and vegetation to hide your plants. Dont put them somewhere they stick out. also all this equipment is very expensive and with the growing meth problems much of the money is going to that. nothing comes before meth busts.
> 
> helicoptors cost alot to rent, run and maintain and they cant be out there everyday. they might come through your area once or twice depending on previous growing activity


 
Many leo's have their own helicopters. Here in The Emerald Triangle (N. Calif.) we have the bane of mj-growers--CAMP (campaign against marijuana gardens). They have at least 1 helicopter of their very own and they just started last week their annual fly-overs which will continue to mid-Oct.
They work on tips but also target prime growing area's. They look for paths/small roads in remote area's (they usually don't fcuk with small personal gardens in people's backyards because lots of people out here grow legally).  They also look for patches of lush emerald green vegatation in otherwise dry area's. Then they fly in for a closer look.  

I worked for the Forest Service for decades and went along for the ride a couple of with leo's times looking for pot gardens in the Nat'l Forest from a helicopter.  They didn't use any heat signature or other kinds of high-tech detection--just binoc's.  Most of the time they had info pertaining to a specific location--they don't prowl around like CAMP, which is state-funded.

But sometimes the best-laid plans of mice and men...
There was one instance I remember (because I knew the people involved) who had about a hundred plants growing in a small canyon in SoCal., with a nice little set-up taking water out of a local stream.
One day there was a bad accident on a road about a mile from the grow.  As a medivac copter was circling, preparing to land they spotted the garden.  Bye-bye marijuana.
On the ground leo's look for things like the same car parked repeatedly in the same location.  At least 1/2 the time they work on tips.  In one instance there was a grow that was run by 2 guys.  Guy #1 started fooling around with guy #2's wife.  Guy #2 got p!ssed and turned the grow in.

I rarely heard of growers getting busted (unless they were booby-traps reported).  Leo's would simply rip up the plants and take them.  They didn't have the manpower to stake out grows.
But in some large-scale ops there were garden-tenders who lived on-site in tents.  These people were usually Mexican nationals hired by the growers and would run away if possible.  If they did get busted they would usually just be deported.


----------



## Bats Butt (Mar 18, 2010)

Benjamin Moore &#8211; white reflective paint:  Regal Mat Finish: Pastel base with four extra oz of white tint added.  Also inquire re an additive for mold/fungus reduction but nothing else / no other pigments.  $44 gal. as of Jan 2010 --- worth every dime.  The room glows in the dark!!  Happy farming, folks.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 18, 2010)

Errrrrmmmm ... this is the growing OUTDOOR section! I surely don't need any white paint for that.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 18, 2010)

Stoners were here thread from 2006


----------



## fellowsped (Mar 18, 2010)

Maybe i'm alone on this but i think that most people are just overly paranoid about these potcopters.  Now i live in new england so i know they fly around cali and look for big grows but it seems to me at least around here that everyone gets too paranoid about helicopters.  Just because there's a helicopter flying around don't mean it's looking for herb.  Also i've only every heard of them using the naked eye to spot it from the air only time i've ever heard about them using the ir is when they get a tip about a grow house and hit it with the ir to check it out.  I don't see how herb can show up hotter than say bare dirt or a big rock which would absorb loads of heat.  I don't know i just think that if you don't have a huge plot you don't have nothing to worry about from the air imho least of all from an ir camera outdoors.


----------

